# ECG 2012



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2012)

There are some members attending this years ECG who are also customers of mine waiting on work from me. It's my plan is to have this work ready to drop off to you folks at the ECG and I've contacted you guys already through PM's & emails. If you're attending ECG and waiting on work from me and haven't heard from me (via PM or email) please contact me and let me know this ASAP so that I can get your stuff into the line up as well. It's always nice to hand deliver when possible and plus it saves some $$ on the shipping.

See you at ECG 2012! :happy1:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2012)

Oh and while we're on the subject, should anyone attending wish to see something that I have, can provide, or show please let me know and I'll do my best to accommodate. I don't plan on bringing along any stock or doing sales but I'm happy to share where I can.


----------



## tk59 (May 27, 2012)

Here's your chance, unkajonet! You may never see your Martells, otherwise, lol. :rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Here's your chance, unkajonet! You may never see your Martells, otherwise, lol. :rofl2:




LOL


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2012)

Wow I didn't realize what I was getting myself in for here....:slaphead:


----------



## mattrud (May 30, 2012)

sounds great dave, can not wait to see you there, it has been a while


----------

